# direct replacement?



## nrizzo04 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have on 04 gto, and I need to do there rear shocks and springs. I was wondering if there are any brands other than oem that make direct replacement parts. thanks!


----------



## dudleylabauve (Apr 19, 2012)

Check out Pedders, Pedders Suspension - Pedders Suspension - More than just great products... No Bull. I replaced my struts, springs, shocks, bushings, etc. with their aftermarket stuff and am quite pleased with the improvement over OEM of the car's driveability and handling. There are other providers out there, though, like Eibach, Koni, etc. Good Luck!


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

Kollar Racing Products Home Page handles Lovells products. I've a couple of front suspension products on my car. Fast service and willing to help you over the phone.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

most any shock is a direct replacement. the Koni's though I wouldn't do unless you do all four corners since they are adjustable shocks, and even if you still have to cut the OEM strut apart to install the koni's into them.. I would recommend replacing all 4 corners unless your under a tight budget.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Monroe has been used by the budget minded...I've not read anything bad about them and believe that some dealer installed replacement shocks were these...others felt that Monroe are not the equal of Koni but depending on your application and use, these may work for you since not everyone makes replacements for our GTOs...

Bill


----------

